# Miko ~ 5yr Old Big Brindle Softie



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

*MIKO*

Miko is a 5 year old big brindle boy. He has a lovely light brindle coat with big 'pet-me' eyes and is in good condition.

Gentle giant Miko is a gorgeous easy going hound. He loves cuddles, walks well on the lead and is still very active but not too lively. He loves his people, and is well used to being handled.










Miko's only hang-up is he is still learning that dogs come in all shapes and sizes. After spending 5 years in a kennel environment seeing only other greyhounds, he is unsure what to make of other breeds of dog right now. He will learn that other dogs are indeed dogs with plenty of socialising and some patience. This lovely, easy going boy is ready and waiting for his forever home, and is sure to be a perfect companion for the right person. He is not cat friendly.










***UPDATE: APRIL 2010***

Miko is finally moving in to a foster home shortly so he can get used to living in a home environment for the very first time.

He is still available for adoption.

***UPDATE: JULY 2010***

Miko has been in his foster home for about 3 months now and is doing very, very well. He is being socialised with smaller dogs on a weekly basis and this is improving his manner with them.










Miko is a big friendly brindle boy who adores the simple things in life  cuddles, good food and a soft bed. He is fully housetrained, non destructive and is ok to be left for a few hours with other dogs for company. He will need an owner who is happy to continue his socialisation with smaller dog breeds so that with enough time and repetition he will get used to meeting them calmly out on walks.










Miko is currently sharing his foster home with another fostered Kerry Greyhound, Mylie
. They have become firm friends over the past few months and we feel it would be a shame to part them now. Mylie is an affectionate black girl with similar needs to Miko and we would like to find them a home together if at all possible. We will separate them, however, if the right home comes up for one.










Like most greyhounds, Miko will not need a huge amount of exercise. He is content with two 30min walks a day and perhaps a chance to stretch his legs offlead in a secure area once or twice a week.










In general greyhounds are calm, mannerly dogs that are well used to being handled. They can fit very well in to a wide range of different lifestyles and usually adjust to the home life very quickly. Their soft, easy going nature often makes them ideal to live in a family with children, while their love of lazing around and low exercise requirements can make them perfect for the elderly. Greyhounds also dont shed as much as other dog breeds and this can make them suitable to live with allergy sufferers. Miko has been waiting for his home for a very long time now, and we have no idea why as he is a very pretty boy!










***UPDATE: AUGUST 2010***

Miko is continuing to do brilliantly in his foster home, and his bond with his girlfriend Mylie is as strong as ever. They make a beautiful pair. Miko is now much better at meeting small dogs, though is still muzzled as a precaution. He is fantastic in the house and is in general a loving, easy going boy.










***UPDATE: OCTOBER 2010***

Miko is still waiting for his forever sofa, and we cant understand why. He is a gorgeous boy and a perfect gentleman with brilliant manners. He has not put a foot wrong since going in to the home environment and has settled very easily into the busy life of his foster home.










Mikos fosterers say he is a real cuddle monster and loves nothing better than to stretch out beside you on the sofa in the evenings. He adores the company of people and relishes any attention you give him.










Mikos progress with other dogs continues to improve, and he now has some doggie friends that include non-greyhound shaped ones! He gets on wonderfully with the other greyhound he shares his home with and is in general a very easy going, relaxed boy, content with the simple things in life.

Miko recently took part in the KGC annual greyhound walk and was a real star with everyone he met.










***UPDATE: NOVEMBER 2010***

Miko is still waiting for his forever home, but is doing so well in his foster home. He is more than ready for his life long home now, and can make a fabulous family dog.



















***UPDATE: DECEMBER 2010***

Dear Miko will be spending his 2nd Christmas in his foster home, and we are crossing all fingers and toes that he finds his forever home in 2011.

Miko really is a fantastic boy and is adored by his fosterers. He shares his foster home with 3 other greyhounds and young children, and loves them all. In fact Miko is a firm favourite with the neighbourhood kids as he is a big cuddle monster and loves nothing more than following them around and offering more greyhound hugs! In the evenings he is a soft couch potato and his favourite part of the day must be getting to snuggle up beside his fosterers while they watch the TV.










Miko does also have a playful side, but in a very gentle way. He loves to run around in the garden with his toys and will play very mannerly with the children. He is also quite the collector and likes to gather his toys all in one spot before falling asleep with his hoard. Unlike many hounds, Miko is greatly enjoying all this snow and loves pouncing on his frozen toys before running around the garden with them. He has taken a fancy to playing with snowballs now and gets a very puzzled look on his face when none of his greyhound friends will play with him!










Mikos one and only problem is his reaction to other breeds of dog, as he is still learning that they do come in all shapes and sizes. He is good once he knows the dog and knows that they are dogs, but if an unknown dog runs up to him he will react. As such he must still be muzzled when out on walks. His fosterers are putting a lot of work in to reducing this issue, and Miko has made consistent progress since he first came to them. He is easily distracted with yummy treats and does not go looking for trouble, he is reactive only when unfamiliar dogs come up to him or run around him. If the other dogs show no interest in him, he will happily walk beside them and will get on with enjoying the walk.

This is work that needs to be quietly continued in his forever home, and so we are asking for an experienced sighthound owner who can overlook this one issue and see what a fantastic hound Miko really is. He would do very well in a home with children as he really does enjoy being around them. Miko can also share his home with other greyhounds as he gets on superbly with other hound-shaped dogs and has never caused any problems with them.










Despite this one issue, Miko is a truly fantastic boy and his fosterer can not sing his praises enough. He is an absolute delight to have in the home and has never grumbled at anything or anyone in his foster family. He still needs some patient work with other breeds of dog but has an awful lot of love to give to someone who can see past his one grey area.

Miko is currently in foster care in Norfolk, UK where he waits to be adopted. He is neutered, vaccinated and microchipped and a homecheck will be required as part of the adoption procedure.

If you are interested in adopting Miko, please email me on [email protected] for our adoption application form and adoption information pack. Thanks!

~~ *KERRY GREYHOUND CONNECTION* ~~

Kerry Greyhound Connection is a small voluntary organisation based in County Kerry, Ireland and Norfolk, England and operates through a network of volunteers. We can look after approximately 70 greyhounds at any one time, in Ireland and the UK.

*Each dog is neutered, vaccinated and microchipped, and given a full veterinary check before being adopted.*
We assess the suitability of all home offers, and we have homed greyhounds in Ireland, the UK, Europe and the USA.

Our Website: www.kerrygreyhounds.co.uk

If interested in one of our hounds, please *EMAIL* or *PM* me for our adoption application form and information pack. Once you have filled in and returned the application form, we will then telephone you to discuss adopting one of our hounds in more detail.

I can be contacted via *PM* or through the following email:
*Email:* [email protected]

Thank you.


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

I hope he finds a great home soon. He looks lovely.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

He looks so lovely, if I could have a second dog, I'd snap him up. He'll find a forever home so quicker.


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> He looks so lovely, if I could have a second dog, I'd snap him up. He'll find a forever home so quicker.


I know, if only i was allowed a fourth dog...damnit. lol. He is amazing though, he won't be around for long!


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Update on Miko:

Miko's only hang-up is he is still learning that dogs come in all shapes and sizes.  After spending 5 years in a kennel environment, seeing only other greyhounds, he is unsure what to make of other breeds of dog right now.  He will learn that other dogs are indeed dogs with plenty of socialising and some patience. This lovely, easy going boy is ready and waiting for his forever home, and is sure to be a perfect companion for the right person. He is not cat friendly.


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Miko is still waiting to be adopted.


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Miko is still available.


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Miko is still available.


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Miko is still available.


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Miko has a new update.


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Miko is available for adoption


----------



## kaiyaakita (Feb 24, 2010)

how is he doing with other dogs/cats? cant believe he is still available he looks adorable!


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

kaiyaakita said:


> how is he doing with other dogs/cats? cant believe he is still available he looks adorable!


Hi! Thanks for enquiring about Sprite. Unfortunately Sprite is not cat friendly and is still a bit dodgy when meeting other small toy and terrier type dog breeds. He needs to be muzzled when out on walks and can not be let offlead in public areas.


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Miko has a new update!


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Miko has a new update.


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Miko is still available.


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Miko has a new update!


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Miko has a new update, but is still waiting for his forever home.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Omg this poor lad has been looking for a home since april


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Petitepuppet said:


> Omg this poor lad has been looking for a home since april


He's actually been looking since June 2009. :frown:

He had big issues with other dogs when we first got him, but over a year on he is much, much better and has quite a few doggie friends now.

Please cross your fingers for him. 

tam


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Miko has a new update!


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Miko is still looking for his forever home.

We would love to find this boy a short term foster home while he waits to be adopted. If you are interested in fostering or adopting Miko, please email me on [email protected] for our adoption application form and information pack. Thanks!


----------

